
Tech Debt is an unfortunate abstraction, let's not use it - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/tech-debt-is-an-unfortunate-abstraction/
======
louwrentius
It's funny, I just found your article because I'm planning to also make a blog
post about this topic for similar reasons.

